# Massachusetts



## russbee (Mar 6, 2007)

*Pollination Service for Eastern Mass.*

Provide contract pollination service for eastern Mass farms and orchards. Contact us for a quote. www.PeacefulValleyBeeFarm.com, [email protected] or 518-248-6068


----------



## squareandcompasses (Oct 24, 2008)

I am able to do pollination for Western Mass.

email at [email protected]


----------



## taxonomy (Apr 15, 2010)

We are able to provide strong hives for pollination in Western, MA. We limit our operations to the Connecticut River Valley and nearby locations. 

We are a small, easy to work with apiary, little jobs are welcome for those close enough to us. please see us at www.preservationhoneybee.com or call 413 695 9706

Adam


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

We provide pollination services for all of MA, RI and CT. We are geared toward the smaller orchards and truck farms and provide excellent service at reasonable prices.

Cam Bishop
Circle Seven Honey & Pollination
47 Elmwood St.
Millbury, Ma 01527
www.circlesevenhoneyandpollination.com
339-222-1075


----------



## tonrisa83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hott’s Apiaries LLC.

We offer Honey Bee pollination to farmers throughout parts of the Midwest and all of the East coast.
We have 1200 hives and will deliver on site for pollination. Prices based on acreage and crops we will be pollinating. If you have any questions or want to schedule for the 2011-pollinating season please contact 
Mike Hott at 540-383-3323.


----------

